# Compound Slingshot found!



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I found this while looking up other stuff! The spring actuated arms propel the bands forward and subseqently, the ammo pouch. Much like Jorge's band powered arms, this uses springs and is metal. I think I may try and make one, seems too fun not to try. If not, I can ask for it for Christmas!

http://www.slingshots-hunting.com/.UnZ7sJS4EhE


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't know why the link doesn't want to work, I've been up and down the sight and it seems to crash when I go back into it.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

The pic. looks interesting to say the least.

Good luck on the build.
The results will also be very interesting to see if the improvement is worth the time and effort.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I wonder if the retraction rate of the springs is as great as latex would be.

Just for the record, you could probably get similar velocities with just plain tubes or bands. I shot 411+ fps using bands cut from latex gloves and a .25 inch (about 6mm) steel ball.

The effect seems to me to be much the same as pseudo tapered bands. You draw the single bands back until their draw weight becomes greater than that of the doubled bands ... then the doubled bands begin to stretch. (In the device you reference, you draw the doubled bands back until their draw weight reaches the draw weight of the springs.) At release, the doubled bands accelerate the single bands and pouch with ammo. With this rig, the lever arm means the draw length is less than having the springs and bands linearly arranged. My suspicion is that if you used an arrangement like the combo sling, but with pseudo tapered bands, you would get just as good a result.

http://www.combowslingguy.com/

In the combow sling you have long bands that go around a pulley wheel at the front of the starship and double back. So there is no slack length ... your draw length is the full stretch of the bands.

Anyway, it is always interesting to see another attempt to "improve" the slingshot. I will be interested to see what you come up with.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Charles said:


> I wonder if the retraction rate of the springs is as great as latex would be.
> 
> Just for the record, you could probably get similar velocities with just plain tubes or bands. I shot 411+ fps using bands cut from latex gloves and a .25 inch (about 6mm) steel ball.
> 
> ...


Great bit of insight. I am thinking, not really so much for faster FPS but for an easier pull back to shoot arrows. Essentially a much small and more compact compound bow. Every since getting into compound bows, I've search and searched for my own interest, the smallest production compounds. The Liberty 1 is pretty close but it's still much larger than a slingshot.

Having seen this, I can imagine the springs providing an extra bit of kick and reliable performance rather than a crazy amount of TBG.

I pull a 55# compound and I can shoot it on target at 30 meters, I just want something I can shoot arrows at maybe 15 meters and have some fun


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Having been a bow hunter for as,long as I have been into slingshots.
But never combining the two.

I do see potential for a reasonably accurate to around 20 meters sling bow set up; if simply for being much more coact to carry than a compound bow.

Although I use no sights at all, and purely shoot from instinct, and experience.

Cheers Allan


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

The inswinging catapult is an idea I've seen before that interests me.

The ability of the arms to move the whole band assembly forwards would generate more power in my eyes. Especially considering the leverage can be tuned to retraction rates.

I wouldn't recommend this design however. My experiments with springs have always been wanting. Springs damage themselves and shock the frame pretty severely upon fast retractions when they are large in size. Their weight just isn't very suitable for the task due to the momentum that causes them to generate in my experience. I also think it speaks volumes that the ancients had metal springs but did not use them for ballista.

If you build one I recommend using rubber in place of the springs. You can see a design (probably not the best design though) if you google "Handheld Slingshot Ballista", you could use that as a starting point.

If I'm just shooting arrows for fun, I just do it bareback though. You don't even need a handle just arrow over the hand inbetween the tubes. Actually find that better than a bow for short ranges because you can sight directly down the arrow.

Wear safety glasses, especially when experimenting .


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm pretty sceptical of the merits of heavy moving parts like these spring-arms when it comes to speed. Maybe it has benefits with heavier than usual ammo like arrows, but does it really trade off well against the complexity of the mechanism and the significant weight on the end of your arm?

I think I'm just a bit too fond of the simplicity of the stick and rubber to feel the love for these fancy beasts. Perhaps also some unresolved nightmare/flashbacks to mechanical design classes :lol:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Clumsy, ugly and unnecessary.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Ah the judge third generation

I have heard all that actually takes energy away from the bands and TBH its pants springs moving parts wear out quickly and you're left with a piece of scrap metal,totally unnecessary.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

It Is Def Interesting, I Remember A Similar Post Where Someone Determined The Compound Mechanism Actually Slowed Down The projectile, Weather It Was Springs Or rollers, Not sure, Still , Being As Creative As You are, Im Sure you Can Improve Upon this


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Charles said:


> I wonder if the retraction rate of the springs is as great as latex would be.


My thought exactly.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

What.... No conduit? No thumb screws? No pipe clamps? You can have it.....


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Man that thing looks like a beast to say the least. Has kind of a steam punk look to it.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very skeptical about springs adding speed to a rubber propelled object. It's been tried before a few times with poor results. Cool looking but functional? I don't think so.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey everyone!

"I don't know why the link doesn't want to work, I've been up and down the sight and it seems to crash when I go back into it."

You might like to know this:









kind regards,

Be

EDIT:

appears every time I vist THIS thread !! ?


----------

